# best way to transfer shrimps to new tank?



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

you want to move all, or some of the shrimp?

Only sure fire way I have found to move them in the least frustrating manner (they are incredibly fast) is to do the following:

You will need:

5 gallon bucket,
1/2 or 3/4" ID tubing
1 stocking or large piece of cheese cloth

1. put some aquarium water in the bucket to start
2. tie the stocking or cheese cloth to the outlet end of the tubing in a loose basket/pouch type fashion like a pocket (zip ties work great to hold it on the tubing)
3. create a siphon and start sucking them out of the tank
4. make sure the pouch stays in the bucket under the water line so the shrimp dont get slammed by the water coming into it and they can swim to the sides of the cloth and hold on
5. when you are done capturing them, take the whole pouch assembly to the new aquarium, untie under water, and revel in your achievement

you just saved yourself hours of struggle and a backache.

cheers!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

but the tank is kinda filled with plants, might be hard to reach spots where the small shrimps hide.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, that seems like such a weird way to do it... Just make a shrimp trap with a 20 ounce pop bottle. I'm at work right now or I'd link you the instructions. Do a search for shrimp trap on shrimpnow forums.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

haha i hear ya. never failed me though. Plus I only did it once and I had to do a water change so I killed 2 birds with 1 stone.

the shrimp bottle trap works well too.

cut the top off a soda bottle and flip it upside down and push it inside the base so the mouth of the bottle is facing in.

put some weight in it so it sinks to the bottom and put some sliced cucumber and blanched spinach in it and leave it over night. in the morning it will be full of shrimp.

may have to do it a few times to get them all but eventually you will.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

you could pull the plants and wait for the dust to settle. then drain the tank down to about an inch of water and then scoop away


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

bottle trap works the best, lol. you just put it in there, and take it out every morning for maybe 3-4 mornings, or you can take it out in the morning, and before you go to bed for a few days.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

it probably is the easiest. i kinda like to do things NOW though, lol. i wouldnt be able to sleep because i would be wondering if they were in the trap.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

wouldnt the smaller shrimps hide between the gravel? i know it will be hard to get EVERY single one of them, but i would like to try =D

i will look into the bottle trap idea and give that a go


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea the bottle trap is best. I had some trouble catching the babies. It might take several trappings, but eventually you should get them all.

I built a trap and managed to catch several plus a snail
http://www.youtube.com/user/EdenMarel#p/c/9D02C0301CB5132A/19/-A4nMmKeK7o


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

+1 Bottle trap.


----------

